# Problems with Channel 4



## peanut (30 August 2012)

Is anyone else unable to get the dressage on their computer because of a fault on the website?


----------



## madmav (30 August 2012)

I can't even work out what link to go to. Really want to watch, too. Confusing website. Can anyone point me in right direction? Please!


----------



## madmav (30 August 2012)

Ah, have finally found link. It's not working for me either. Rubbish.


----------



## shadeofshyness (30 August 2012)

Anyone got a working link? The website is baffling me...


----------



## Faithkat (30 August 2012)

according to their tv schedule, the dressage coverage starts on tv in the programme at 12.05pm


----------



## IzziTMee (30 August 2012)

Seems to me C4 is ignoring the significant contribution made to paralympic sport by equestrianism and I can't figure out why.  It isn't featured in the promos and the odd rare mention it gets is all too often without substance.  Trying to find ANY coverage is like looking for a needle in a haystack!  I have found one hour at noon today.  W0W!!!  Has anybody out there found anymore?  Would like to try and get it on computer.  Anybody got the URL?


----------



## madmav (30 August 2012)

I have emailed Channel 4 for advice. No response so far.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2012)

~Swimming at the moment

Can't find a schedule anywhere.  TV guide just says "Paralympics coverage" yeah really helpful


----------



## Emilieu (30 August 2012)

http://www.london2012.com/paralympics/equestrian/event/team-test-grade-ib/phase=eqx412100/index.html

I thought from reading this that it didn't start until later this afternoon?x


----------



## Xander (30 August 2012)

Have a look at http://www.paralympic.org/Events/London2012. It shows the grade II team test has already happened (Go Natasha!)   Grade 1b coming up.
No scheduled live streaming of dressage today, but may be worth a look around in case that changes.

Some horsies coming up on Channel 4 now. Allegedly.


----------



## Emilieu (30 August 2012)

Boo - just seen updates on Facebook as well! Will just need to try and catch up later


----------



## peanut (30 August 2012)

IzziTMee said:



			Seems to me C4 is ignoring the significant contribution made to paralympic sport by equestrianism
		
Click to expand...

It's a pity that they didn't take note from the BBC coverage of the olympics that the equestrian grandstands were never less than 96% full unlike some other events.  There was nothing you couldn't watch on the BBC Sport website and there was also Catch Up.  

Poor show Channel 4


----------



## Double_choc_lab (30 August 2012)

Xander said:



			Have a look at http://www.paralympic.org/Events/London2012. It shows the grade II team test has already happened (Go Natasha!)   Grade 1b coming up.
No scheduled live streaming of dressage today, but may be worth a look around in case that changes.

Some horsies coming up on Channel 4 now. Allegedly.
		
Click to expand...

Don't hold your breath.  Just given the scheduling and dressage wasn't mentioned.  They just said it would be shown alongside the other coverage but no idea of timing was given.   Has C4 been given over to a group of 6th formers doing their A level project on broadcasting?


----------



## madmav (30 August 2012)

Channel 4 are very good at doing pretty graphics and trendy trailers, but no substance behind all these good looks.
Emailed and tweeted for help hours ago. Not heard anything
Agree, BBC did a far better job. Once I'd worked out their website, it was brilliant, could watch whatever any time. And it worked 99% of time. And no annoying adverts!


----------



## shadeofshyness (30 August 2012)

Natasha has done a brilliant job and could get a medal for GB and not even 10 seconds dedicated to her and zero mention. Pff.


----------



## Rowreach (30 August 2012)

Dressage will be a major feature of our morning and afternoon live programming. We will have an outside broadcast team at Greenwich Park throughout the Games to capture all the must-see moments.

Ahem.  So the Ch4 spokesperson is a fibber


----------



## madmav (30 August 2012)

Rowreach said:



			Dressage will be a major feature of our morning and afternoon live programming. We will have an outside broadcast team at Greenwich Park throughout the Games to capture all the must-see moments.

Ahem.  So the Ch4 spokesperson is a fibber 

Click to expand...

Where was that statement from? I would love to challenge them on that. What is the point of having cameras there (if they do) and not stick it on live streaming via website? BBC managed it without any problem. 
Think we should all email/tweet them, or perhaps just give up....


----------



## Xander (30 August 2012)

On Channel 4 after the current ad break. Blink and you'll miss it


----------



## Rowreach (30 August 2012)

madmav said:



			Where was that statement from? I would love to challenge them on that. What is the point of having cameras there (if they do) and not stick it on live streaming via website? BBC managed it without any problem. 
Think we should all email/tweet them, or perhaps just give up....
		
Click to expand...

Horse & Hound news


----------



## Oneleggedhorse (30 August 2012)

On c4 now.. 2.30pm


----------



## kirstys 1 (30 August 2012)

Dressage on channel 4 now!


----------



## peanut (30 August 2012)

I haven't been able to watch any coverage of any sport on my computer and just get a notice saying:  " This video is not working or not available in your territory".  

Excuse me, I'm in central London about 3 miles from Greenwich !!


----------



## candyflosspot (30 August 2012)

has anyone got a direct link please? All its showing me is cycling/basketball 

ETA - scrap that - just clicked on the Ch 4& its brought up the dressage 

http://paralympics.channel4.com/video/index.html


----------



## candyflosspot (30 August 2012)

and then adverts


----------



## Rowreach (30 August 2012)

So far the adverts have lasted longer than the actual coverage


----------



## madmav (30 August 2012)

I am seeing an actual dressage horse on Channel 4! Allaleluiah!


----------



## Daffodil (30 August 2012)

Another two competitors do their tests while the b.....y adverts are on.   

Like the Guide Dog for the Blind advert though


----------



## candyflosspot (30 August 2012)

might be a stupid question but is it marked the same as a normal dressage test? 

ETA - What are they looking for?


----------



## Rowreach (30 August 2012)

I got all emotional over the Guide Dog ad actually


----------



## Rowreach (30 August 2012)

Well that was ....................... short.


----------



## kirstys 1 (30 August 2012)

Is that it???????


----------



## Fools Motto (30 August 2012)

Are there any live results anywhere?
I want to see how everyone is getting on.


----------



## Rowreach (30 August 2012)

Anyone know what time Lee's test is?  Since that silly *** on C4 didn't bother to say


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 August 2012)

Annoyed with channel 4's coverage already  Lee Pearson was next but one to go and they've gone to the cycling (fair enough as it's a medal chance), just hope we don't miss Lee's test. They need more channels, and a decent guide.

Bring back the BBC


----------



## HazyXmas (30 August 2012)

Very frustrating, one test then more adverts :-(

What a lovely genuine horse, the beautiful grey with Jans from Norway (hope i got that right?)


----------



## madmav (30 August 2012)

I really want to see more of the riders. Understand it's not everyone's thing, so why isn't it available online like Beeb did for Olympics? Damn you Channel 4 telling me I'm in the wrong territory to see it. North London actually, not Northern Siberia.


----------



## paulineh (30 August 2012)

The whole coverage of the Para Olympic is rubbish. More adverts than coverage.

it is like many things any para stuff is dealt with as second rate.

C4 just do not have the capabilities to do such a big event. I'm bored already and I was glued to my TV and Lap Top during the Olympics 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Rowreach (30 August 2012)

According to Marcus Armytage Lee is due to go at 15.51.


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 August 2012)

My mistake, I thought the list on the 2012 website: http://www.london2012.com/paralympi...ib/phase=eqx412100/index.html?v=1012012083014 was the running order, I can see now that it isn't!

Hopefully we will see Lee's test afterall.


----------



## paulineh (30 August 2012)

Sent C4 an email (Complaint) and this was their reply

"Hello,

Thank you for your enquiry.
A member of our Viewer Enquiries team will review your e-mail and will reply to you within the next 7 days.

If we need to forward your correspondence through to another Channel 4 department for an answer, we cannot guarantee a response time, but will get back to you as soon as we can."

This speaks greatly for  C4  RUBBISH


----------



## Xander (30 August 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			Are there any live results anywhere?
I want to see how everyone is getting on.
		
Click to expand...

There is a live (ish) score board on the paralympics.org web site. You need to select Equestrian from the schedule on the home page then the Results button then the results link.


----------



## Daffodil (30 August 2012)

Mmmmm, clearly Channel 4 aren't going to show Lee Pearson


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 August 2012)

It also appears that their live feeds have crashed, oh dear it's not looking good


----------



## Daffodil (30 August 2012)

Is there a lovely HHO-er there today who can post updates for us, please


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 August 2012)

You can see the dressage scores on the London 2012 site: http://www.london2012.com/paralympi...ib/phase=eqx412100/index.html?v=1012012083014 if you scroll down to the bottom they are there and it gets updated fairly regularly. No score for Lee yet..............


----------



## Xander (30 August 2012)

Gorgeous George said:



			You can see the dressage scores on the London 2012 site: http://www.london2012.com/paralympi...ib/phase=eqx412100/index.html?v=1012012083014 if you scroll down to the bottom they are there and it gets updated fairly regularly. *No score for Lee yet.*.............
		
Click to expand...

74.636% for the lead

ETA - leaderboard @ 16:09

1	
GBRPEARSON Lee
	74.636	
2	
FINKARJALAINEN Katja
	70.909	
3	
FRASALLES Valerie
	69.500 	
4	
CANGOWANLOCK Ashley
	67.955	
5	
BRASALAZAR PESSOA MES..
	66.682	
6	
RSAMILNE Marion
	65.818	
7	
BRAFERNANDES ALVES Ma..
	65.682	
8	
NORDOKKAN Jens Lasse
	65.409	
9	
JPNASAKAWA Nobumasa
	64.455	
10	
FINKIVIMAKI Jaana
	63.727	
11	
SINTAN Maximillian
	63.364


----------



## madmav (30 August 2012)

paulineh said:



			Sent C4 an email (Complaint) and this was their reply

"Hello,

Thank you for your enquiry.
A member of our Viewer Enquiries team will review your e-mail and will reply to you within the next 7 days.

If we need to forward your correspondence through to another Channel 4 department for an answer, we cannot guarantee a response time, but will get back to you as soon as we can."

This speaks greatly for  C4  RUBBISH
		
Click to expand...

At least you had a reply, even if it is useless. They're still ignoring me.


----------



## Gorgeous George (30 August 2012)

Great stuff, just a shame we couldn't get to see it


----------



## Rowreach (30 August 2012)

NOW


----------



## peanut (30 August 2012)

madmav said:



			At least you had a reply, even if it is useless. They're still ignoring me.
		
Click to expand...

They're ignoring me too ... or perhaps they're having to wade through a rather large volume of them


----------



## Daffodil (30 August 2012)

Excellent, well done Lee 

As for Channel 4...........


----------



## Xander (30 August 2012)

Job done 

1	
GBRPEARSON Lee
	74.682	
2	
AUTPUCH Josef
	73.636	
3	
AUSFORMOSA Joann
	71.955	
4	
FINKARJALAINEN Katja
	70.909	
5	
USAWENTZ Jonathan
	70.364	
6	
FRASALLES Valerie
	69.500	
7	
PORDUARTE Sara
	68.364	
8	
CANGOWANLOCK Ashley
	67.955	
9	
BRASALAZAR PESSOA MES..
	66.682	
10	
RSAMILNE Marion
	65.818	
11	
BRAFERNANDES ALVES Ma..
	65.682	
12	
NORDOKKAN Jens Lasse
	65.409	
13	
JPNASAKAWA Nobumasa
	64.455	
14	
FINKIVIMAKI Jaana
	63.727	
15	
SINTAN Maximillian
	63.364


----------



## mil1212 (30 August 2012)

At least they managed to show the last horse, an Australian


----------



## Xander (30 August 2012)

mil1212 said:



			At least they managed to show the last horse, an Australian  

Click to expand...

I didn't mind watching the Aussie. What a lovely looking horse.


----------



## mil1212 (30 August 2012)

Xander said:



			I didn't mind watching the Aussie. What a lovely looking horse. 

Click to expand...

no me neither, lovely test, but a pretty random selection of 4 tests to show. Just glad one of them was Lee!


----------



## Sadika (30 August 2012)

Pretty annoyed - set Sky+ to do the session supposedly with dressage included (with judo) and surprise surprise no horse in sight - RUBBISH Channel 4! Just managed to watch the final competitor from Oz ...


----------



## labruyere (31 August 2012)

Glad it's not just me, then...

Equestrian is scheduled on both C4 and More4 tomorrow, Friday, but I have little faith that is what will be delivered...!

the Official Olympics/Paralympics Results page is also 'playing up'


*I have posted the best links/info I can get 
on both results and video/TV coverage
PLUS a link to the FEI page for all Paralympic DRESSAGE TESTS
on my Blog (link at bottom of this post)*

let's hope it's less of a b*lls up tomorrow

 (if all else fails the Olympic video links are still live at the moment - see Blog for details)

And BTW after 2 grade sessions completed...

not only is Lee leading Grade Ib
but Natasha is also leading Grade II !!!!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## Sadika (31 August 2012)

Thank you for all those links. I have watched quite abit of yesterday's reviews and no mention of dressage at all - although I MAY have missed a few seconds of the programmes ... ! Hope they start to take more notice when GB win medals!!!


----------



## MrsHutt (31 August 2012)

I'm sorry, but I think the Channel 4 coverage has been pants all round, so far!  There is too much talking and the coverage of events is so 'bitty' - you just get interested in something and it goes off!  I did manage to catch Lee's performance, but that's about all!!

However, I think we were a bit spoilt by BBC's coverage, with the red button and all!!


----------



## Xander (31 August 2012)

Well done Sophie! 

Grade IV Team test results
1	
GBRWELLS Sophie
	75.906	
2	
BELGEORGE Michele
	72.906	
3	
NEDHOSMAR Frank
	71.781 	
4	
IRLDWYER James
	69.719	
5	
DENJORGENSEN Line
	69.406	
6	
BELDEKEYZER Ulricke
	68.625	
7	
GERWEIFEN Lena
	68.281	
8	
FRABIZET Nathalie
	67.281	
9	
BELVERMEULEN Ciska
	66.750	
10	
CANELSTONE Eleonore
	66.688	
11	
AUSDODD Hannah
	66.156	
12	
NORMURI Marianne
	64.906	
13	
RSAJOHNSON Philippa
	63.125	
14	
ISVFRAWLEY Lee
	61.750


----------



## Xander (31 August 2012)

Needs no further comment

1	
GBRCHRISTIANSEN Sophi..
	83.765	
2	
SINTAN Laurentia
	74.235	
3	
IRLKEARNEY Helen
	72.235	
4	
BRAFROES RIBEIRO DE O..
	71.353	
5	
USAPONESSA Donna
	70.235	
6	
ITAMORGANTI Sara
	69.824	
7	
DENROSENHART Liselott..
	68.765	
8	
SINFOO Gemma Rose Jen
	68.588	
9	
LATSNIKUS Rihards
	68.118	
10	
IRLSAVAGE Geraldine
	68.000	
11	
SWEJOHNSSON Anita
	67.941	
12	
CANSCHLOSS Jody
	63.882	
13	
HKGTSE Pui Ting Natas..
	58.824	
14	
AUSOAKLEY Rob
	57.588


----------



## louisemum (1 September 2012)

I love the rather understated title "Problems with channel 4" ! ! !
 Last night  "the presenters ?" (You know the two people who filled in between various different sports AND adverts) confidently stated that todays programmes featured swimming, athletics, 5 a side football, cycling etc; and the dressage from Greenwich !
Goody, I thought because today was my day off and I could spend the day
watching some very talented, brave riders and their equally beautiful, clever horses !

What a b....y joke the coverage was !  As someone mentioned earlier, the adverts seemed to be more important because we saw more of them than any of the individual tests. In fact, I only saw 3 tests ! and that was more by luck than judgement. I channel hopped from 104 to 135 to 450, 451 and 452  thinking...I must be missing something ! So I phoned my sister in Devon to find out if she knew what happened. I can't write what she said.... But it was colourfully put !.... Absolutely diabolical coverage ! 
Don't get me wrong, all the sports, every single one of them were amazing to watch. But, it seemed to me that the equestrian sport is the poor relation and only warranted a very occasional mention ! ! 
Shame on Channel 4 ! and on the person who decided that the dressage wasn't important enough to devote an hour or two's T.V. viewing time. Highlights would have been good. I, like everyone else on this forum would have liked to see competitors and their horses from around the world, as we did with the B.B.C.s outstanding coverage. That was amazing, excellent, And now....What a let down. It is so sad ! !    
I am working tomorrow (today ?) But it appears that I won't miss much if Todays (Yesterdays) coverage is anything to go by.
I will try to watch on line when I get home.
By the way,Thank you to Xander for the scoring.


----------



## ridewell (1 September 2012)

this is rubbish ..for goodness sake whatr is channel 4 doing...do something right..you are looking like an idiot channel 4....bbc rules is all i can say ...


----------



## labruyere (1 September 2012)

five sessions now complete (Thurs and Fri)


British riders leading in 4 of the grades

German rider leading other grade
- with the British contestant in second place...

Individual grades Ib and II to be decided tomorrow 
->>> * good luck Lee and Natasha*
(both currently leading)

link to detailed results available on my blog
.


----------



## Xander (1 September 2012)

1	
GBRBAKER Natasha  [(GII)]
	76.857	
2	
GERNAPEL Britta
	76.048	
3	
GERTRABERT Angelika  [(GII)]
	76.000	
4	
NEDvan de SANDE Petra
	74.476	
5	
IRLBYRNE Eilish  [(GII)]
	73.429	
6	
CANBARWICK Lauren
	71.857	
7	
NEDBOLMER Gert  [(GII)]
	70.143	
8	
BELMINNECI Barbara
	70.095	
9	
ITAVERATTI Silvia
	69.905	
10	
DENNIELSEN Caroline
	69.048	
11	
USAHART Rebecca  [(GII)]
	68.286	
12	
MEXBAITENMANN HAAKH E..  [(GII)]
	68.095	
13	
ITASALVADE Francesca  [(GII)]
	67.381	
14	
BRAMELARANCI Elisa
	66.952	
15	
RSAMOLLER Wendy
	66.000	
16	
AUTHALLER Thomas
	65.143	
17	
USADEDRICK Dale
	64.619	
18	
RSADAWSON Anthony  [(GII)]
	64.571	
19	
NZLGUNNER Anthea
	63.762	
20	
MEXOTHEGUY GONZALEZ M..  [(GII)]
	61.667	
21	
MEXFIGUEROA ROMERO Fe..
	58.810	

AUSBOWMAN Grace  [(GII)]
	EL	

ITACECILIA Antonella
	EL


----------



## EstherYoung (1 September 2012)

Don't blink but C4 have Natasha's test on now....


----------



## Penny Less (1 September 2012)

I cant seem to get a grip on the Paralympics generally. I think its C4s coverage is so bitty, I keep missing the various finals and have to look online to see whos won medals for GB. and every time I tune in its ads or someone wittering on.
I loved the BBC for the  other Olympics


----------



## louisemum (1 September 2012)

It looks like Channel 4's view of equestrianism is set ! 
Frankly, they obviously don't think it is as important as any of the other sports featured in the coverage of the paralympics ! 
Example.... 
3.5mins of adverts then 5.5mins of Lee's test then back to the studio to talk ! !
and so it continued with 3 other glimpses of Greenwich in this whole afternoon!

I am disgusted, disappointed and lots of other feelings that I can't write here.

Channel 4 ! it's Shameful !


----------



## angelish (1 September 2012)

also disappointed 
i was really looking forward to learning more about para dressage ,what the tests involved and what the different grade of riders had to do etc 
but i'm still non the wiser  i managed to catch the last 50 secs of lee's test today through sheer luck 
giving a time when its on would be helpful even if its only 10mins coverage but "its on ch 4 sometime today" really isn't good enough


----------



## hcm88 (1 September 2012)

Haven't read the whole thread but I've found C4's coverage poor. The adverts first of all, I thought they'd at least try to limit them to once an hour or something but no- it ruins it completely. At the opening ceremony the commentating was abysmal and dire. The lack of coverage is also disappointing, I wanted to see all of the dressage and have only managed to catch half of a test. Who are they to decide who we want to see and who we don't want to see? At least provide a good online service if not on the tv!


----------



## louisemum (2 September 2012)

Reading my H and H this evening, I came across the article on page 8.
entitled Paralympics. TV coverage 'dependant on medals'

It hinted that coverage may depend on how well our G.B. riders do! 

But a channel 4 spokesman is quoted as saying there would be "comprehensive coverage" but was unable to confirm a schedule before the H and H went to press on Monday ! ! 

This 'spokesman' also stressed that "dressage will be a major feature of our morning and afternoon live programming" 

Who was this spokesman ? his or her statements are proving to be rather large 
porkies ! and I for one am disgusted !


----------



## labruyere (2 September 2012)

things aren't getting any better...

the only coverage we're getting seems to be about Lee's slightly unfortunate 'hard on' quip 

5 gold medals won today... guess which one got effectively no coverage (same on BBC news too)..???? 

for blog readers I have now resorted to posting the best of the Youtube videos... have found nice one showing excerpts from Sophie Wells test on Friday

>> angelish... _i was really looking forward to learning more about para dressage ,what the tests involved and what the different grade of riders had to do etc _

have link to all the FEI tests they are using (on blog) by grade
I also found a table giving an overview of what paces and movements should be demonstrated by grade
- if I can find it again I will add that to blog post too 

now, if it was football we wanted to watch... 
.


----------



## onemorehorse (2 September 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/my_videos_edit?ns=1&video_id=F4BPCYJk89k

I was there yesterday and recorded Lee's test if anyone wants to view.


----------



## muff747 (2 September 2012)

Thanks OMH, but I can't seem to get it. I've tried copy and pasting your link


----------



## onemorehorse (2 September 2012)

Hi, just checked and it is there!  Try going on youtube and searching for "Lee Pearson Paralympic dressage test at Greenwich 2012", thats the title of the clip.


----------



## onemorehorse (2 September 2012)

Got excited then as Channel 4 website have got paradressage clips, but when you click on them nothing happens!  Still yet to see any of the other GB tests


----------



## onemorehorse (2 September 2012)

Yeah, have found some of the tests!!  

Sorry links not working.  They are on the Channel 4 paralympic website.  Will try and post links (that work)


----------



## cally6008 (2 September 2012)

This is why I haven't been able to get in to watching the paralympics .. a lack of decent viewing and the lack of any newspaper articles as well.

Team GB won a medal in the olympics, it was posted EVERYWHERE

Paralympic Team GB win a medal, it gets a 2 line sentence slotted in another article


----------



## HBM1 (2 September 2012)

it is on Channel Four all day - I do find the additional channels annoying though, rather than showing a schedule card why not show replays, surely that would be better.

they do seem a bit too besotted with the men's wheelchair basketball.  I have seen a lot of equestrian though, swimming, athletics and rowing.  

I didn't know Channel Four had the Grand National now, as well as many other huge races, Clare Balding just said (very shyly) that she was headlining them all as presenter....I am loving her coverage of the paralympics, just as well-educated on it as she was the olympics...
Edited to say I know it isn't a great paper, but the Daily Mail website is covering it pretty well too.


----------



## Maesfen (2 September 2012)

I can't believe how poor Ch4 has been all over not just against our equestrians; the BBC spoilt  us with their coverage for us to be willing to accept the cock ups we've been subjected to and we won't be the only sport to be affected.

I can't believe how rude they are whenever one of ours doesn't win or get placed, it's almost as if they don't accept other nations will be watching and wanting to know how their own competitors do.  How rude to not even acknowledge the other placed entrants and give us their names when they're standing in the Gold spot or wait for their National Anthem to be played at times; that is not the spirit of the Games that I want to remember and I hope other countries don't go away thinking it's sour grapes to be snubbed like that from the general British public when it's Ch4's coverage to blame.


----------



## lesleypt (2 September 2012)

How understated is this title. 

I would like to add, I sat and watched Channel 4 ALL morning today to try & see Sophie Wells test, and they kept saying "coming up", and showing adverts of Lee Pearson, but guess what... no coverage. 

When they did eventually show her test they showed about 45 seconds of it, editing it so you saw her enter the ring, do a 20m circle then another move or two followed by her centre line salute and exit! 

Disgusting how C4 are completing ignoring GB's success in the Equestrian, they did show Debbie Criddles test later in the day, but that was it. 

I ended up switching off C4 and watched Burghley on BBC2 instead!  Which wasn't live either, but at least you saw some action!!


----------



## HBM1 (2 September 2012)

they did show Sophie Christiansen's test this evening and did quite a long one to one interview with her after. I have to say I am amazed how the athletes who have involuntary movement such as Sophie, manage to not only sit on a horse, but do not use stirrups and use their bodies to move these horses along...I am just in awe of them - as well as all the other athletes.  Watching the long jump earlier, I have no idea how they do not injure themselves with those blades as they land..they are all far braver than me.

i do agree some of the presenters can be very rude - earlier that odd Georgie woman asked if a GB athlete would have a gold post box in her hometown, then she says "oh no it was only a Bronze" and moved swiftly on....no it wasn't only a Bronze, it was a Bronze, third in the world in their chosen sport...something to be very proud of.


----------



## onemorehorse (3 September 2012)

I've posted the links to some of the test on the Equestrian Team GBR Facebook page if anyone wants/is able to view them on there.  3 so far.  Links don't seem to be working on here, just says page not available.


----------



## peanut (3 September 2012)

onemorehorse said:



			I've posted the links to some of the test on the Equestrian Team GBR Facebook page if anyone wants/is able to view them on there.  3 so far.  Links don't seem to be working on here, just says page not available.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you!  It will be the first Paralympic equestrian I have managed to see


----------



## Penny Less (3 September 2012)

Well I kept flicking in and out of channel 4 to try and see Lee Pearson and managed to catch the last half. I am giving up on the games now as everytime I turn on its a minute of something then an ad break. Totally spoiled it for me so Im not bothering any more.


----------



## onemorehorse (3 September 2012)

Posted some more clips from Channel 4 on the Equestrian Team GB Facebook page.  Think that's everyone's test on there except for Lee's first one which doesn't appear on C4.


----------



## labruyere (4 September 2012)

Thanks onemorehorse (Sue?) you are a legend... 

how/where did you find these? I've dug all over the internet over the last few days and couldn't locate them...

just in case anyone else can't find them at first...
you need to look under the *recent posts by others* section 
not the main posts on that FB page

thanks again
.


----------



## onemorehorse (4 September 2012)

Thank you!  Yes I am Sue.  Found them just through constant searching in my desperation to see some dressage!  They seem to be getting the message on C4 as they showed the three medal winning tests from Lee's class yesterday.  But it has taken 4 golds, 3 silvers and 1 bronze medal to get to that stage!


----------



## lesleypt (4 September 2012)

I have channel 4 on in the background whilst I work, and they have said they are going to cover Sophie C at 4pm this afternoon! Fingers crossed they will show it!


----------

